# circle hooks



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

someone told me they are the best to use for cats since you dont have to set the hook.I watched the guy throw out his line and 10 minutes later his pole bent.I seen his line go across the lake,then it stopped.The guy said he's on there now watch not even 30 seconds later his line took off again and he was starting to bring the fish in.He caught the fish a decent size channel around 10 pounds.I asked him how does it work if you dont set the hook,he laughed and said."the cat takes the bait,he swallows it and runs with it,when the cat turns to run with it the hook turns into the corner of his mouth and the fish hooks itself that way.
I dont know if this is true or not but the guy had the cat hooked right in the corner of his mouth just like he said.I seen his other pole and it had a different hook on it like the ones i use.I dont know the name of them but they are bigger then a regular hook and they are more open.They came with some zoom rubber worms i bought for rigging them weedless.I use those and have lost a couple fish when i went to set the hook probably because the fish didn't have the bait good in its mouth or i waited to long to set the hook.
I just need to go cattin with someone on here and see your set up and how you do it since it is a little hard to explain with words.
If youd like to explain please do so and i'll maybe understand.
Also what setups are you guys using for your cats?There are no flatheads where i fish since it is a small lake but there are blues and channels,the biggest cat i've seen from there was 28 lbs.
I'd just like to see your setups if you could post pics because i am fishing with a daiwa d-force combo that only holds 12 lbs of line and the max lure weight is on 3/8's an ounce thanks alot guys for helping out


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i use circle hooks all the time when catfishing and i havent had one hook that was not in the corner. i could never use a diffrent hook after using circle hooks. and from my experiance it holds the bait 10 times better (i use worms, chicken liver, creek chubs, blue gills, etc).


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

It is true that when using circle hooks that the hooks usauuly end up in the corner of the mouth. Occassionally I have have one hook through the eye. The best part about circle hooks is the fact that they allow you to release more fish unharmed. If you are tight line fishing, a cat will usually hook himself. So to speek. As the line tightens and pulls on the hook, then the point gets exposed to the fishes mouth. They don't normally feel the sharp point when biting due to the fact it is "curled" to the inside. But beware, if you have a run and try to pull hard to set the hook, you will most likely hook nothing. Circle hooks need patience and it is hard for most of us to learn that when we are getting a bite. Also, I don't use a leader with circle hooks because most are hooked in the mouth. Let them chew on the hook. And hooks are made different, cast and wire. Cast hooks are stronger and hire hooks will bend easier. Choose according to what you are fishing for.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I love circles & for Channels or Blues I'd prob not use anything but circles, I do however find that I dont like them as much when using LARGE live bait for Flatheads. Fishing circles is a blast, there is nothing better than seeing that rod double over. Some people say they dont like using circles, but its usaully becasue they are not patient enough to use them. You have to wait until you know FOR SURE that the fish has the rod loaded up. When using circles your hook ratio should be at least 90% if not, your are not letting the rod load up.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a comparasion of J's to Circles. You'll notice the point, this is how/why it's a corner hook. (FYI: I'd suggest using Gamakatsu Oct Circles only. I've used lots of diff kinds, but have had the ebst reults from the Gamajatsu Oct Circles, just make sure they say Oct Circle not just Oct)


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Ever since Doctor turned me onto the circle hooks, I can't use anything else.

Like Mellon said, you have to let the fish go and hook itself and you also have to break the habit of setting the hook. The fish do it for you.


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

well i went fishing the other night and neocats showed up and schooled me on the setup i should use.They got a bite but i dont know what happened we didn't get any fish.No-one caught a cat out of 4 people we got skunked.I feel bad because i had neocats come out since last time we caught some big ones and we didn't catch anything.Sorry neocats


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Everyone has an opinion so here is mine. Circle hooks are good at times and no good for other occasions. The only time that they are truely effective is when you find active/aggressive fish. For me they seem to be best suited for the river fishing I do. When on the river I use a 5/0 up to maybe a 7/0 circle hook. I used either the Gamakatsu or Eagle (Laser sharp I think it is). River fish usually hit a bait and hold on better than lake fish so they work out ok.


Now if it is an occasion for short bites, drop and run fish or, if I am chasing flatheads in the lakes I will not use circle hooks. In order for a circle hook to work, the fish has to be aggresive enough to hold on to a bait even with a large amount of pressure building as they run away and the pole doubles over. That situation just doesn't always exist with freshwater fish. In these situations I use 5/0-7/0 octopus style hooks(sometimes kahle or J style). There is no need for those 9/0-10,000/ hooks you see people with, they are just wasting money and increasing the chances of a fish spitting the hook. 5/0 hooks have landed many a Tarpon, sailfish, marlin, sharks, and large flatheads so I am sure they will work for any fish swimming in Ohio waters. I have hooked bait fish up to and over a pound with the hooks I use and landed the fish that bit them. Just keep the hook sharp and you are in buisness.

Basically, use the hook that fits the situation you are fishing. Circle hooks are not the end all, do everything hook that some people believe them to be, but they are nice when the fishing in right.

Rob


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I agree totally with Rob on this!!!!!

I might add that fishing circle hooks in current or while drifting works better because the line is always tight. Fish in current must often take a bait aggressively before the current takes it away.

Baits in lakes often sit long times and have slack line caused by the bottom countours of the lakes. Lake fish can be more casual when taking a bait but often grab a live bait aggressively then sit on bottom to make sure it suffocates in their stomach before moving again.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I agree with these guys.

Personally, I use circle almost all of the time for cattin no matter what bait I am using. Most of it is a matter of choice. When I first started using them, I only used them here and there. Now, I have a few different brands and several sizes small enough I use them to catch bluegill and big enough I use them for flatties. I wouldn't say any type of hook is best. For the average guy, any hook will do anywhere. For some guys that get more specialized, they have certain sizes/brands/types for every situation.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i use circles for cats all the time.first time i used one,it went through the roof of the mouth on a 20 pound flat.it hit the lip and popped through without even a pull on the rod,great stuff.just make sure you use them a couple of sizes larger than what ya normally use,as the gap is not quite as big due to the the point turned in toward the shank.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bman, a couple of us were out today fishing for channels, the bite was soft so you had to really make sure they had it before you lifted, in this cold weather they tend to hit it once and if they dont get hooked, they sometimes grab it again and sometimes they just dont hit it again?? so patience is the game. Im sure i missed at least as many hits today as I hooked, but in the spring,summer and most of the fall, usually its about 8 or 9 hookups per 10 hits I would say. I tend to get all excited and still jerk the rod a little early sometmes, its darn hard not too sometimes...  Mellon and Dinkbuster keep reminding me but I keep on doing it...  

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot I got too excited and missed my 1st one today. The winter bite is odd, I guess it takes extra patience.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

I to KNOW, agree and have seen that Rob and Robby are right on the mark.

If I only used "Circles" I would hve to give up over 80% of the Flatheads I now get!!

OPINION and from what I see.


----------

